# Sticky  Book suggestions!



## lucky2010

Hi Guys,

Some help required please... Our childminder has asked us to help her find a book that has same sex parents in the stories for the kids she looks after. She said that as Alex becomes more aware she wants to have some books around for them to read. I looked into this whilst pregnant but it seemed to fall by the wayside and now I have lost my list.

Thanks in advance,

Rach x


----------



## snagglepat

Our favourite is 'The Duke Who Outlawed Jelly Beans and Other Stories' by Johnny Valentine. It's a bit old for Ember yet but it's great as in each story the kids go off and have adventures, then come home to their two mums/two dads/single mum etc and it happens without comment - very normalising!  I believe he did another in the same vein but we don't have that one.

We also have 'Heather has two mommies' which is also fine but the main storyline is about her having two mums rather than it being incidental.

Those are the only ones we own ourselves but if you look up either on amazon they'll come up with plenty that are similar.

Good on your childminder!

Best wishes,

G. x


----------



## leoaimee

http://www.amazon.co.uk/If-I-Had-100-Mummies/dp/0906500915/ref=cm_cr_pr_pb_t

a friend from my cycle buddies group has this in the nursery/childcentre where she works. she said its very good.

/links


----------



## mintyfaglady

Space Girl Pukes by Katy Watson. This Amazon link also has lots of other 2 mums/2 dads titles too: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Spacegirl-Pukes-Katy-Watson/dp/0906500877

Ooh - I want to go shopping now!!

/links


----------



## leoaimee

me too minty!!!

i saw one of the MOG books in morrisons the other day and wanted to buy it. did you read Mog books when you were little?

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Mog-Forgetful-Cat-Judith-Kerr/dp/000717134X/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1225123796&sr=8-2

/links


----------



## lucky2010

thanks guys. I have bought a few and put a few in my shopping basket for when he's a bit older. Really appreciate your prompt replies!

Rach x


----------



## Mable

Have to say I find LGBT inclusive books very disappointing.

The best I've found is this Australian series - the stories are pretty rubbish, still. https://id304.securedata.net/twolives.com/merchantmanager/product_info.php?products_id=48

I got them from this two lives publishing place in the US when they were shipping to the UK. I also got a baby book from them.

Perhaps we should write our own...

Could this thread be made sticky so that we can add to it and refer to it if we discover more books? (Who knows how to do that?) It's so important our families are reflected in books. Am fed up with stumbling across another daddy and quickly changing it to grandad. Monty must think there are lots of mummies who live with grandads. done 

/links


----------



## leoaimee

yes it would be great to write some childrens stories with two mummies or one mummy or two daddies or one daddy.  

i wish i was more creative!


----------



## Damelottie

This is a brilliant thread xxx


----------



## leoaimee

mable - have been looking at the link you sent.  looks like some great books there.  and especially like the bilingual ones as our speck will be bilingual ... because gaby is and we live in spain.


----------



## lucky2010

I would love to write our own... If anyone is serious, and/or creative I would love to get involved!


----------



## Mable

I was thinking about this more this morning. Some of my clients are writers and they self publish. I don't think it is very expensive. We have lots of stories we make up with Monty (mainly about diggers, quad bikes and motorbikes that call round to play and take him off for various adventures, which usually end with him having icecream). The problem for me would be the illustrations. Is someone clever with drawing? Am off to investigate this further and will report back if it is easy.


----------



## leoaimee

hay Mable

i know lots of really good illustrators and designers and visual artists.  maybe we can colaborate?

HOW EXCITING!!!

ax


----------



## Mable

It seems to me (correct me if I'm wrong, if anyone knows about this) that the essentials to a good book for a pre-schooler is:

interesting subject (vehicles, cuddly bears, animals)
shortish amounts of poetic writing in a repetitive style (rather than bob the builder type clunky catchphrases or long paragraphs)
a scenario the child can relate to (going on an adventure/going to bed) with a sense of progression through the story, either by going somewhere, or having a problem that needs resolving (cue for a subtle moral here)
happy resolution - ending in a favorite meal/bedtime
great illustrations make a good book

examples of books that I consider to be well written and illustrated (and happen to not have daddys in them) are
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Baby-Who-Wouldnt-Go-Bed/dp/0552528382
Anyone know these Helen Cooper books? - the pumpkin one is really nice too.

/links


----------



## leoaimee

Mable - 

sounds like a good list to me.  i havent particularly researched childrens books as havent had one to read to .... I guess there are different criteria for different age groups.

is there a particular age group you think it would be good to write for?

I think the illustrations are important and subjects that really catch a child's attention.  I loved the meg mog and owl books as a little girl, (i loved all things witchy) and MOG the forgetfull cat (which is very domestic and relateable), and the tiger who came to tea (which combines the relateable with the magical).

I guess the important thing is for the two mummies thing to be indidental and normalised rather than the focus for the story.

aimeex


----------



## snagglepat

I was a graphic designer in a previous (professional) life and would love to collaborate on a book, or several.  My sister is a cartoonist and my cousin is a professional artist too, so I can definitely drum up some illustrative talent if needs be. My aunt also self publishes (her recent book on viruses and vaccines is shocking and extremely enlightening for us as non-vaccinating parents - 'Fear of the Invisible' by Janine Roberts if any one is interested) so I can pick her brains as well. She uses Lightning Source - http://www.lightningsource.com - and they do colour books...

*Mable*, that's a good summary of things to consider in a pre-schooler book, and *Aimee*, I'd agree that the two mums need to be incidental rather than the focus. *Mable*, would you - or anyone else - like to write up a sample story so I could have a play with some graphics - in very much a draft form. It might take me some time, full time parenthood being what it is.  In the first instance we could just do an electronic version that parents could print out and pop into a mini photo album or something, even if that's something we just do within this group as a test group.

*Rach* - if we meet up in the next few weeks you'll probably meet my sister too so we could have a bit of a brainstorm there too if we fancied it.

What do you reckon? Shall we set up an email list to discuss this further?

Gina. x

/links


----------



## leoaimee

i think its a brilliant idea.  and im sure there is a cheap way to publish a kind of prototype book to test.

im going to have a think over the weekend and see if i can have any ideas.  might need to start buying some childrens stories to get some research done!

ax


----------



## Mable

Fantastic Gina - I was thinking you are rather skillful at graphics. Am at work today - if I get time (also have an assignment to write for a course I'm studying) I was going to sketch out a couple of the stories we tell Monty before bed in word, with gaps for the illustrations. This is the bit I would struggle with, although have found by googling a few websites that show you how to draw diggers and so on. I just think the illustrations are SO important - Monty spends hours looking at and commenting on the pictures.

Monty's stories that we make up at bedtime are about 'the digger that lives next door' and his friends (the quad bike, motorbike, fork lift truck, road cleaner, rubbish truck - the variety of machinery he finds fascinating is just endless). At the start of every story he likes to list who is in his family, including his imaginary friend Peter and some of his toys. Then he plumps for a vehicle - last night it was a fork lift truck, and we all go on an adventure on that. I'll sketch one out to show you. Not sure how versatile this subject matter would be - anyone else's child obsessed with vehicles? Am wondering how to make these stories have a wider appeal so that we could all use them?

I'll have a go today and see how I get on.
Thanks for the link Gina - will check that out (manager is lurking..)
M


----------



## leoaimee

mable 

i think they sounds great!  and loads of kids love trucks etc ... think of bob the builder arent most of those characters trucks and diggers?  and the movie cars?  and walle ... and thomas the tank engine.  

i think they sound really cute!

cant wait to read one.

ax


----------



## Mable

I've had a go and emailed a copy of the first digger story to you Gina via your website. Hope that's ok.


----------



## leoaimee

oooh mable can i see?  can i PM you my email?


----------



## Mable

Sure - it's very amateur mind...


----------



## lucky2010

this sounds fantastic. I would like to see the prototype if that's ok too mable? I text you re meeting up Gina and we can discuss it more then. I'm not the most creative person but could edit/critique?!!!!

Rach x


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

This thread is great, I've always wanted to write a book, what a fab idea!!! 

I think I will buy some of the suggested books too, anyone know of a gay kids book for twins??

CLP


----------



## Dominique123456

Great ideas thanks folks !


----------



## nismat

I think that it's a wonderful idea to self-publish some books featuring 2-mummy families. I agree that the illustrations are definitely key, as they provide most of the interest/starting points for conversations, but I also think that getting the right (often rhythmical) language is what often makes a book more readable over and over again. The books that Toby likes best all seem to have a rhythm to the storyline, rather than "Jack sees a car. It is a red car" type of thing.



Mable said:


> Not sure how versatile this subject matter would be - anyone else's child obsessed with vehicles? Am wondering how to make these stories have a wider appeal so that we could all use them?


I think that Toby is definitely heading this way, as we have to walk down the street saying "car....car....car" for every vehicle that passes us or is parked by the pavement. He hasn't yet learnt separate words for lorry, van etc. let alone for quadbikes!! I'm currently trying to vary our car conversations by adding in colour descriptions


----------



## leoaimee

im trying to have inspiration ... its amazing how slow at having creative ideas your brain gets.  im sure if i was at school and in a creative writing lesson i could have had several ideas by now!

i have mentioned the idea to a couple of much more creative friends of mine.  so might see if they are gonna get involved.

ax


----------



## cazinge

Someone in the States recommended 
*http://www.4coolgals.com/ *  
to me as a site for lgbt memory/baby books. 
I've had a look through and they look good (although a bit Americanised eg baby shower, sonogram, etc)
It doesn't say whether they ship to the UK but it can't hurt to email them & ask.

Caz x

/links


----------



## leoaimee

thanks for the link caz!


----------



## lesbo_mum

Hi Ladies

i found this gay book shop in London they sell childrens books you can order online or visit the shop:

http://freespace.virgin.net/gays.theword/video.htm

em x

/links


----------



## Dominique123456

Thanks *****

I read this and got tearful - how cute is that?? And Tango Makes Three, Justin Richardson, £ 6.99 

This is the true story of Roy and Silo, two male penguins who live in Central Park Zoo who've been in a committed relationship for nearly seven years. They try their darnedest to hatch a rock. When sympathetic zookeepers realise what the couple's trying to do, they get an abandoned egg from a female penguin, which Roy and Silo promptly adopt, hatch and raise as their own. That's Tango, of


----------



## lesbo_mum

awww thats cute!!


----------



## leoaimee

i thought this one was good.  want to buy it for my friends children!


----------



## Pepstar

Hi Everyone, this link gives a very good overview of the children's books out and about - also a fantastic book store to support if you are able to http://freespace.virgin.net/gays.theword/video.htm 

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## welshginge

Does anyone have lesbian pregnancy books? I would like one (if I'm lucky enough to get a BFP) & just wondered if they are any good?


----------



## lesbo_mum

i dont have one i have another book though with is the complete guide to lesbian conception or something and that has a after BFP section.. i'll dig it out later and post the book title on here


----------



## Pepstar

oops! just realised that my post in this thread had already previously been posted   Clearly I was too excited about sharing all those books    Sorry!


----------



## Damelottie

I have a copy of 'Its a Family affair' by Lisa Saffron.

If somebody would like it please pm me you're address and I'll post it. GONE!!

Love

LL


----------



## lesbo_mum

I have "The New Essential Guide to Lesbian Conception, Pregnancy, and Birth (Paperback)" by Stephanie Brill and also "Confessions of the Other Mother: Non-Biological Lesbian Moms Tell All (Paperback)" by Harlyn Aizley.

If anyone wants them let me know by PM and i'll post out... someone may as well get some use from them i've read them like 20 times now lol

ooo we could start our own book swap libery.... thrifty!!


----------



## Damelottie

lesbo_mum said:


> ooo we could start our own book swap libery.... thrifty!!


'tis a good idea .


----------



## Debbie&#039;s Wife

Em- If you still had those books I'd be interested in borrowing them from you sometime?

I don't think I'd better request any pregnancy books from the library as my mum works there and I think she'd have a heart attack if she thought she was going to be a grandma just yet lol (she's not very natural with children).


----------



## lesbo_mum

yeah sure thing Em... i have loads of TTC books infact a whole self on the bookcase full 


The Couples guide to In Vitro Fertilization
It's a family affair- the complete lesbian parenting book
Confessions of the other mother- non biological lesbian moms tell all
Healing gourmet eat to boost fertility
Natural solutions to infertility
The New Essential Guide to Lesbian Conception, Pregnancy, and Birth 

Let me know which ones interest you and the next time you come over or we meet up i'll lend them to you


----------



## Debbie&#039;s Wife

Well I'd probably be interested in reading all of them... but don't tell Debbie because she says the house is already full of things I've horded and refuse to get rid of, so she'll make sure I give them back to you lol.


----------



## lesbo_mum

ha ha... Debbie text me last night saying about your new job i didnt want to say i already knew as i wasnt sure if she knows your on here yet??

Let me know when your both free and we'll have to catch up and go for dinner or something.


----------



## Debbie&#039;s Wife

LOL

She has seen me looking on here, but she doesn't know that your on here too   She knows  I've been researching about TTC but she's quite happy to let me get on with it and tell her about it later.


----------



## lesbo_mum

Thats what Lou was like when i joined here and a year and a bit on she is worse than me


----------



## Benetton

In my personal opinion 

I have just bought a whole load of books ranging *15 books for £50.00" mainly Todd Parr ones as they are funny and engaging...Oh and they include Same sex parents, adopted/foster kids, different races and even step families.

Here is my list that I recently got.....So far

 The Peace Book
 My really Cool Baby Book * the best same sex all inclusive baby book I have found, including adopted kids and all family members applicable*
 Who's In a family
 And Tango Makes Three
 A Mother for Choco
 Mommy, Mama and Me
 If I Had 100 Mummies
 The Family Book
 The Feelings Book
 The Feel Good Book
 King and King
 Space Girl Pukes
 This is My Hair (great as our Baby Boy is half chinese and half black so going to have mixed race hair, but great for any child)
 The Great Big Book Of Families
 It's Okay To Be Different
 Do's And Dont's
 Underwear Do's and Dont's
 All Kinds Of People- Lift the flap book
 The Okay Book
 The I Love You Book
 and Finally....... Picnic In The Park

P.S for those looking for an affordable Baby book check out ' My Really Cool Baby Book' by Todd Parr got our yesterday and I lol as well as cant wait to start filling it up on amazon UK arrived in days.

Bennett xx


----------



## Dominique123456

What what a brilliant list!


----------



## Benetton

Hey Dom, thanks nice to see you hun

x


----------



## Benetton

Anyone found a book explaining IVF to children? Age appropriate ones?

Thanks


----------



## Steph29

There are a few but was it same sex ones or any inparticular you wanted the ones ive seen are about "mommy and daddy couldnt have children" they do explain the process but its all about a man and a women.


----------



## Benetton

HI Steph, looking for something more lgbt oriented.explained.... maybe thats another gap in the market? Or maybe I just take the plunge and we explain when our child is old enough with some aids to explain the process in age appropriate terms..?

well lets see 

B x


----------



## Dominique123456

I just love how prepared you are


----------



## Benetton

Aww bless ya Dom!! We have waited 5 years for this so really excited to get some stuff that may be harder to find as he gets older.

B x


----------



## leoaimee

great list benetton!

we got some of those, 'King and King' is one we have that isnt on your list.  we have space girl pukes too but dont really rate it.

ax


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Have you been to the book stop in Blooomsbury 'Gay is the Word' they have a children's section for stories with 2 mummies/daddies etc
http://freespace.virgin.net/gays.theword/video.htm

Also if you contact Olivia m or DCN they may develop a DS booklet, there is not for my situation a single woman using DE's and a gay man who has a male partner, so one mummy and 2 daddies (hopefully one day)

L x

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Benetton

Thanks ladies xxx


----------



## katenreb

Hi just wanted to add o your list of books. my yopungest girl as been going through a bit of a hard time, as her Dad my exs doesnt approve of mine and my partners relationship. her school haf ordered some books for her to read (she is five nearly 6) they sent them home for me to read first before going letting her look at them. so far they have got her 'king and king' I thought it was great very funny. and 'in my mothers house' wounderful book bit sad at the end, but also covers the fact that not everyone approves of gay relationships.


----------



## laurac1988

I went into gay's the Word yesterday whilst having a little potter around London. Great shop with really friendly staff  I literally said to DP "can you see children's books?" and a member of staff showed us straight away.

Had a little read of a few. Read "If I had 1000 mummies" which I thought was adorable. I also enjoyed I Am A Rainbow by Dolly Parton  Although not directly related to children of gay and lesbian parents, it had some great lessons in it like thinking of people's feelings and such. 

If you're around London definitely nip down to the shop


----------



## Glitterintheair

Got so excited when I read this thread! Please can you tell me where the shop is in London? Me and my partner are there next weekend for a mini break and would live to go   xx


----------



## laurac1988

It's in bloomsbury near Russel Square underground. There's a map here http://freespace.virgin.net/gays.theword/find_us.htm what the map doesn't show is that marchmont street doesn't connect to euston Road. If you're walking down Euston road take the right turn when you get to Cartwright Gardens which is the road that turns into marchmont street. Keep walking and Gay's the Word is a little further down from the junction of marchmont street and Tavistock Place.

Enjoy x

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Strawbs78

http://www.amazon.co.uk/If-I-Had-100-Mummies/dp/0906500915

Found it on amazon x

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Strawbs78

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Mommy-Mama-ME-Leslea-Newman/dp/1582462631/ref=pd_sim_b_3

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Me and Her

DPs cousin has (very kindly out of the blue) just sent Mommy Mama and me for when our LO arrives - it is very sweet for babies (if a bit american!).

El.  xx


----------



## laurac1988

I just ordered "I Am A Rainbow" by Dolly Parton. Just thought it was cute


----------



## TwoBumps

I ordered Mummy Mama and Me and If I Had 100 Mummies whilst we were still pregnant,  our girls LOVED M M & Me when they were tiny and it was a favourite right up until a few months ago. I actually read them 100 mummies for the first time last night and the pictures intrigued them as there was lots to talk about (some very stereo typical stuff but in a funny 'laugh at yourself' way), the story was a bit over their he ads in places but still held their attention to the end. We also have 'And Tango Makes Three ' which is a bit old for them yet but is a lovely true story about a penguin egg adopted by two male penguins who look after it, hatch it and love it.


----------

